# Young Flemish Giant rescued & needs home - Pennsylvania (will travel)



## pandapple (Dec 9, 2011)

I recently rescued a young female Flemish Giant from a person who was neglecting her. I found out about this forum through a rat forum as I myself have rats & don't know much about rabbits! I am trying to find this wonderful rabbit a great new home. I took her to my vet & she is healthy, 9 lbs. She is super sweet, calm, gentle, affectionate & very, very well behaved. She goes in a litter box & doesn't chew anything. I have pics that I can send anyone interested as I'm not sure how to add it here. I am in the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton area of PA but willing to travel for a good home. I'll also give her new guardian the oxbow hay & food & toys that I have bought for her. I can give more info to anyone interested. Please email me: jbrody1995 (at) yahoo.


----------



## Must_Love_Rabbits (Dec 9, 2011)

I would Take Her. I have a rabbitry in NJ. Can you Email me at [email protected] with pics and how much you are aksing?


----------



## pandapple (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for your interest. I am not asking anything for her, but I guess I should specify that I rescued her from a bad situation & I am now looking for a permanent indoor home for her. This would be an adoption, not a sale. She is sweet, friendly & after all she's been through, she deserves a good home w/ someone who can give her attention & love. I am not looking to sell her for profit nor do i want others to breed her or profit from her. Perhaps I am in the wrong forum. I am only looking to place her in a loving home. My vet can spay her, which may be done prior to adoption to prevent more homeless bunnies. If anyone is interested in adopting her as a beloved companion, please let me know.


----------



## JimD (Dec 10, 2011)

*pandapple wrote: *


> Perhaps I am in the wrong forum. I am only looking to place her in a loving home.


You on the right forum. :nod

I'll ask around and see if I can help find her a good home.

You can post pics using Photobucket or a similar site. Copy the image link into you post.


----------



## pandapple (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you so much, JimD!! I am actually getting very attached to her, but know that a rabbit is a long term commitment & I just want to get her into a great home where she will be let out to play & loved. Here are some photos that I put on photobucket:


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a cutie!!! :inlove:

I wonder how Humma and Trillian would react? Hmmmm


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 10, 2011)

She's a sweetie. Good luck.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JimD (Dec 11, 2011)

EEEEEEEARS!!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 11, 2011)

*JimD wrote: *


> *pandapple wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I am in the wrong forum. I am only looking to place her in a loving home.
> ...


Ahemm! Are you going to ask yourself, Jim? 

Jan


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 11, 2011)

Dang. I just moved out of that area a few months ago. I'll do some asking if you're still looking for a home for her. I know a lot of people in the PA area. Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you are still looking for a home. I can ask around for ya.


----------



## pandapple (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you all so much for asking around for me! I found the bunny a great home & just took her there this evening! She will have lots of love & another bunny friend once she is spayed!! 

This forum is really great, and everyone seems so nice! Thank you for all your kindness & help!!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 12, 2011)

That makes me so happy Pand! Thanks for looking out


----------



## JimD (Dec 12, 2011)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ahemm! Are you going to ask yourself, Jim?
> 
> Jan




TOO LATE!!! :biggrin2:

Looks like she found a home!

"Jim's Last Resort" is pretty booked.....but I can't say that I wasn't thinking about what I might be able to do.


----------



## JimD (Dec 12, 2011)

*pandapple wrote: *


> Thank you all so much for asking around for me! I found the bunny a great home & just took her there this evening! She will have lots of love & another bunny friend once she is spayed!!
> 
> This forum is really great, and everyone seems so nice! Thank you for all your kindness & help!!


:dancingorig:happy dancin'


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL I was thinking the same thing. I would have found a way because I would love a FG, but I think my husband would have flipped his lid. 

So glad it worked out well!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2011)

Jim NEEDS a flemish giant...he doesn't have enough poops to clean up as it is.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2011)

:laugh:*TinysMom wrote: *


> Jim NEEDS a flemish giant...he doesn't have enough poops to clean up as it is.


Glad this bun found a good home. Well done for helping her out 

Jan


----------



## pandapple (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you! I couldn't just leave her in the situation she was in. I work in the mental health field & one of my clients/patients had grown tired of her & she was put in a dark basement in a cage way too small w/ no hay ever, cheap pellet food, no water bottle (she said it kept falling so she "got rid of it") and no exercise time. The day I saw her & my client asked if I wanted her, she was on urine soaked newspaper & I had to take her! 

I actually miss her, but am glad she is in a great, rabbit-knowledgeable home now w/ a great animal rescue person!

Now my cats & rats can have my attention again!! And yes, she did poop a lot!! Haha. I was cleaning her litter box 2x a day!! I didn't know rabbits went that much! 

Well, if anyone ever needs help w/ rat rescue, just let me know! Thanks for everyone's help here w/ the bunny!!


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad you found a home for the pretty girl. Flemish Giants are addicting!


----------



## Maggie Webb (Nov 27, 2012)

We are looking to adopt a rabbit for my six year old niece. We would love to speak with you and to see pictures if we can of the rabbit. My email is [email protected] 
We live in Rehoboth Beach Delaware. We have had rabbits before and cant wait to share with her, the love of taking care of a rabbit. Hope to speak with you soon. 
Abby Webb

This is about the Giant Flemish. In Wilkes-barre.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 27, 2012)

Maggie Webb, this thread is from last year. 
That rabbit has been adopted out. 
But if you're looking for a rabbit to rescue, there are newer Rescue Me! threads to look through. 

Good luck finding a bun!


----------

